# Quality deer lease within a hour of Atlanta



## dawgsrule (Jan 13, 2015)

I am moving back to atlanta this May and am looking for a club with a few serious members to join in with. I would be interested in the long term management and helping improve the habitat/wildlife and am mostly interested in quality deer hunting, turkey or ducks would be a bonus. I bow hunt 90% of the time so a bow only club would be ideal but don't want to rule out clubs that gun hunt. I am trophy hunting when it comes to bucks, have not pulled the trigger in 5 years now, and am looking for quality 4.5+ year  old deer, aside from a possible doe or two in the beginning of bow season. If anybody has a opening for the 2015 deer season with similar goals as myself, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## dawgsrule (Jan 19, 2015)

Nobody?


----------



## DM706 (Jan 23, 2015)

what part of Atlanta?


----------



## dawgsrule (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm in vinings-southern Cobb county


----------



## DM706 (Jan 23, 2015)

That would put you two hours of me sorry


----------



## msbowhnter (Jan 30, 2015)

Hard to find a "Trophy" club with open spots in the metro area. You will have to drive about two hours for anything, just my experience. If your looking for a trophy club. They do have some in Cherokee and dawson that are eight points or better. But not like the 130 or above clubs in middle GA. Good luck


----------



## chrismhaase (Jan 31, 2015)

I am looking for a club for me and my 3 friends to join.  Our lease in Hancock was clear cut and it was perfect.  We are good for 2 hours from Metro.  Any ideas...


----------



## GAHunterJR (Jan 31, 2015)

I live in Cobb. Looking for a lease and we'll need members. We bow and rifle hunt. Whitetail and turkey mainly. Been hunting in Kingston and Palmetto this year. Want to setup a new place with QDM and members who will help manage/work the property and also not shoot anything that moves. Will post more ASAP. Lots of leased land does not come available until June every year so it's tough hunting right now.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 9, 2015)

Checkout the Little Creek Bow club....Bow only in  Meriwether county...one hour south of Atlanta


----------



## dawgsrule (Mar 26, 2015)

ttt


----------



## DirtyBird (Mar 30, 2015)

I would be interested as well if anything pops up.


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB (Apr 16, 2015)

I have openings in my club in taylor co 524 ac qdm since 1953


----------

